# Why Do YOU Like Cubing?



## BrokenZhanchi17 (Jul 28, 2013)

I onlh started cubing about two months ago. I have gotten much faster since I started, and i really like it. But why do I like it? More importantly, why do you like cubing?


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 28, 2013)

I like cubing because it's fun.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 28, 2013)

It's fun. It's always a challenge. There are tens or hundreds of puzzles. 

Btw I think there was a thread about this but not 100% sure.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 28, 2013)

It's fun.
It's relaxing. (Compared to the daily stresses of raising kids, I can leave those emotions aside and let my brain take over.)
It's calming.
It's tactile and I like the feeling of moving my fingers very quickly.
I can do it anytime for as long or short as I'm able each day.
I can stop anytime. (When things are happening all the time in one's household it's hard to get into things like reading because it takes a big chunk of time to get anywhere whereas cubing only takes seconds.)
The sense of accomplishment I get when I break personal bests.
Self-improvement is always a satisfying feeling.
It keeps my mind sharper. (At least, this is my belief.)

Yeah, those are some of the reasons.



TheNextFeliks said:


> Btw I think there was a thread about this but not 100% sure.


I think this too.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 28, 2013)

Because I must bring honour to my family.


----------



## houngpong (Jul 28, 2013)

As a kid, I've always had the idea of creating chaos in a society and restoring the balance.
In other words, taking over the world, destroying it and rebuilding it with everything having my face and ideals on/in it.
With the Rubik's cube, I can do just that..without the face/ideals on/in it.
It's one of those things I can pick up, "destroy," and fix whenever I want to and requires me no effort to start so.
It also helps my observation, patience, hand strength, memory, right brain, attention, reaction, self-consciousness and space perceptionability.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 28, 2013)

houngpong said:


> *As a kid, I've always had the idea of creating chaos in a society and restoring the balance.
> In other words, taking over the world, destroying it and rebuilding it with everything having my face and ideals on/in it.*
> With the Rubik's cube, I can do just that..without the face/ideals on/in it.
> It's one of those things I can pick up, "destroy," and fix whenever I want to and requires me no effort to start so.
> It also helps my observation, patience, hand strength, memory, right brain, attention, reaction, self-consciousness and space perceptionability.


lol

I cube because it's fun and I don't get bored and lonely.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 28, 2013)

YddEd said:


> lol
> 
> I cube because it's fun and I don't get bored and *lonely*.



lol

As in... a cube is a speedcuber's best friend?


----------



## Chree (Jul 28, 2013)

Because not everyone can. And if I'm honest, I like showing off.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 28, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> lol
> 
> As in... a cube is a speedcuber's best friend?


Exactly


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 28, 2013)

because you can boast

if you get uperm/hperm/zperm on edge oriented oll boast you did coll

if you get skip on edge oriented oll boast you did zbll

if you get uperm/hperm/zperm on normal oll boast you did ollcp

if you get skip on normal oll boast you did a 1 look ll alg

if you get ll skip boast you forced it by using vhls/zbls/rls/cls/els/whatever 

i dont know any of the above

edit : i always get dot oll and n perm :tu

edit : oh if you.solve f2l rotationless in a cfop solve boast you did eocross


----------



## houngpong (Jul 28, 2013)

Chree said:


> Because not everyone can. And if I'm honest, I like showing off.



Atleast you can own up to showing off.


----------



## kcl (Jul 28, 2013)

All my hobbies are weird things with my hands. Yoyoing, Card flourishing, Violin, Contact Juggling, Programming.. speedcubing just fits me really well.


----------



## BrokenZhanchi17 (Jul 28, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Logical101 (Jul 28, 2013)

I like cubing cause its fun, few people do it and I can show off


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 28, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> All my hobbies are weird things with my hands. Yoyoing, Card flourishing, Violin, Contact Juggling, Programming.. speedcubing just fits me really well.



What's card flourishing? Contact juggling is neat from what I've seen on youtube. Programming...???


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah i like cubing and programming too. At school for video game dev 
I find cubing more addicting than videogames by far ;o


----------



## pkvk9122 (Jul 28, 2013)

Poll plz!! would see the results easier instead of having to comb through each person's post... lol
I like cubing because its proof i'm improving somewhere ^_^ and because ill get lonely without it..


----------



## CADcubing1 (Jul 28, 2013)

I like cubing because it is just soo fun! Just the idea of beating PB's all the time and getting new puzzles is just so amazing and awesome! Cubing seems like something that could easily last a lifetime (like redkb he's been cubing for about 10 years he said). Even though I'm still new to it I can still have just as much fun as those who have been cubing for many many years. It's such a great hobby to have and I love it. I also like how if i don;t have any electronics on me but I have a cube/puzzle I would be good to go and not be bored out of my mind. LOL


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 28, 2013)

I like cubing because it lets me display my skill and dedication to people without having to talk.


----------



## CubezUBR (Jul 28, 2013)

because its the only thing i have ever felt im good at. i gamed for years and got good but it got tedious so i stopped, i did speedstacking but found it to repetative, i have done coding which i enjoyed but was never good at it and many sports etc but i failed at all of them, its the only thing i can have my own bubble and do whatever i want. its like doodling; you can do what ever you want without anyone telling you that you are wrong or incorrect. its a happy thing to do.


----------



## cannon4747 (Jul 28, 2013)

I enjoy showing off, getting faster, going to comps, figuring out new puzzles, memorizing algs (the finality of having it down to muscle memory, not the learning process). And to ninja storm, idk who you're showing off to because EVERYBODY I've ever shown it to ALWAYS ask "how do you do that?" Answering this question is one of my least favorite things in cubing... "I sort of go from bottom to top using intuitive methods for the first two layers and then algorithms performed with visually assisted muscle memory for the third."

Off-topic a bit, but threads like this would do really well on reddit. Especially if more people were active on it...


----------



## BoltKey (Jul 28, 2013)

I like speedcubing because...
you can do it anywhere anytime as long as there is some light
it gives you the feel of achievement every time you beat your pb
it gives some amusement to random people during a boring and stereotype bus ride
it broke my videogames addiction (or replaced )
of the feel of freshly lubed cube moving awesomely smooth
it's great fun
it improves various skills
you make everyone think you are a genius D)
of the community

that's it I guess


----------



## LNZ (Jul 28, 2013)

I returned in May 2009 to do something I could not do in the Rubik's Cube era of the early 1980's - that is to solve a 3x3x3 cube
and achive something I could not do in the late 1980's - that is to solve a megaminx.

All I did wrong in the early 1980's was to confuse D for D' and vice versa.

I have long decided to be a puzzle collector now who can solve every puzzle in my collection.

I can solve a 3x3x3 in about 25 seconds now.

I have 112 puzzles in my collection now, with a 3x4x5 coming in the mail soon.


----------



## ultimatecuber (Jul 28, 2013)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Because I must bring honour to my family.



Touche!


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 28, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> because its the only thing i have ever felt im good at. i gamed for years and got good but it got tedious so i stopped, *i did speedstacking* but found it to repetative, i have done coding which i enjoyed but was never good at it and many sports etc but i failed at all of them, its the only thing i can have my own bubble and do whatever i want. its like doodling; you can do what ever you want without anyone telling you that you are wrong or incorrect. its a happy thing to do.



I did speedstacking too. It is the only reason why I have a stackmat today. I was actually ok at it for a while. But cubing is way better.


----------



## BaconCuber (Jul 28, 2013)

Cubing calms me down after getting really agitated (like playing the french horn sometimes), especially when watching a Youtube video or two.


----------



## SittingDeath (Jul 28, 2013)

Cubing helps me to calm down and do something with my hands. It also helps the time to pass while I'm on the train to and from work ^^


----------



## IQubic (Jul 28, 2013)

I cube for fun. For me cubing is more about trying to challenge myself, rather then going to comps.

I cube to pass time; I rarely ever time myself (sig might be outdated).

EDIT: I also cube so that I dont need to spend hours in front of a big flat screen T.V. each day to get entertainment (A small laptop for YouTube works just fine).

-DFTBA IQubic


----------



## CADcubing1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> I like cubing cause its fun, few people do it and I can show off



HA! That is so true!


----------



## CADcubing1 (Jul 29, 2013)

LNZ said:


> I returned in May 2009 to do something I could not do in the Rubik's Cube era of the early 1980's - that is to solve a 3x3x3 cube
> and achive something I could not do in the late 1980's - that is to solve a megaminx.
> 
> All I did wrong in the early 1980's was to confuse D for D' and vice versa.
> ...



WOW! that's a lot. I only have 16 puzzles in my collection but I've only been collecting for 5 months. I don't have a single cuboid, a single shapeshifter, no Tom Z puzzles just some Oskar puzzles, Mefferts puzzles, shengshou cubes, v-cubes, Rubik's puzzles (Rubik's twist, Rubik's 360) and some other random puzzles. I really want to get the rex cube. dino cube, axel cube, 3x3x5, 4x4x6, and the helicopter cube/ curvy copter


----------



## Tarhilion (Sep 4, 2013)

Basically, like everyone said: It's fun.  Also, it's kinda awesome to show off to people who don't know how to solve it.


----------



## ianography (Sep 4, 2013)

I actually don't enjoy cubing. I do it because the ladies get so turned on by the fact that I play with a multi-colored toy from the 80s. They think it's vintage. And hot.


----------



## kcl (Sep 4, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> What's card flourishing? Contact juggling is neat from what I've seen on youtube. Programming...???



Only just saw this.. Card flourishing is manipulating cards in a cool looking fashion. It's known as Flourishing, Cardistry, or XCM.


----------



## rj (Sep 4, 2013)

It gives me something I can do well.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 4, 2013)

rj said:


> It gives me something I can do well.


Many speedcubers may not realise that this is the reason they do it!
If I ask most sub 15 solvers to solve a cube-variation that requires a bit of puzzling they are interested but quickly return to doing normal solves on a normal cube if it takes more than a couple of minutes.
If I ask a sup 30 solver to solve the same cube they are much more likely to really try to "puzzle".
Of course there are also speedsolvers that still like "puzzling", but it seems that if you get better at speedsolving you get less interested in "puzzling"


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 4, 2013)

OP sounds like the opening to a Vsauce video.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Only just saw this.. Card flourishing is manipulating cards in a cool looking fashion. It's known as Flourishing, Cardistry, or XCM.


Thanks... yeah, I looked it up on youtube. Looks very neat. I would've loved to do this too in my younger days. (Now I don't have the time so I will stick with just cubing.)



AvGalen said:


> Many speedcubers may not realise that this is the reason they do it!
> If I ask most sub 15 solvers to solve a cube-variation that requires a bit of puzzling they are interested but quickly return to doing normal solves on a normal cube if it takes more than a couple of minutes.
> If I ask a sup 30 solver to solve the same cube they are much more likely to really try to "puzzle".
> Of course there are also speedsolvers that still like "puzzling", but it seems that if you get better at speedsolving you get less interested in "puzzling"


So true.


----------



## 755nbo (Sep 9, 2013)

It's fun learning the algorithms and better ways to do things. Basically, improving myself, getting better. Also it's fun seeing people react on how fast I move the cube and solving it.


----------



## sarathicse (Sep 9, 2013)

BrokenZhanchi17 said:


> I onlh started cubing about two months ago. I have gotten much faster since I started, and i really like it. But why do I like it? More importantly, why do you like cubing?



This is a nice question. I started only two months before....

The only reason i started cubing is it looked really awesome, having pride in face saying 'Yeah... I solved it'

And moreover it is too fun and lot of learning....


----------

